# Caprichado



## Gamen

Um trabalho "caprichado" ou "zeloso" é um trabalho feito com esmero ou "dedicação"/aplicação?

Dou o contexto de uso para que se entenda melhor:

Ele fez um trabalho de investigação muito *caprichado* / muito zeloso.
Esse aluno é muito aplicado na escola / Esse aluno é muito *caprichado* / Esse aluno é muito zeloso na escola.


----------



## Vanda

Deu uma olhada no dicionário?
http://aulete.uol.com.br/caprichado


----------



## vf2000

Eu nunca ouvi "esse aluno é muito caprichado". Alguém fala assim?


----------



## Vanda

No caso do aluno: Este aluno é muito caprichoso.


----------



## Gamen

Em espanhol uma pessoa "caprichosa" é uma pessoa que quer alguma coisa de maneira insistente e sem  razão válida aparente. Diz-se que os meninos são "caprichosos" quando a mãe diz que não é eles insistem uma e outra vez em que querem aquilo que lhes foi negado.


----------



## Vanda

Também temos este sentido, mas cada vez mais, menos usado.


----------



## Gamen

De acordo. Muito obrogado Vanda pela tua resposta!


----------



## Gamen

Em conclusão, uma pessoa é *caprichosa* (pontilhosa), mas ele fez um trabalho muito *caprichado* (esmerado)?

¿Está correto?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Em espanhol uma pessoa "caprichosa" é uma pessoa que quer alguma coisa de maneira insistente e sem  razão válida aparente. Diz-se que os meninos são "caprichosos" quando a mãe diz que não é eles insistem uma e outra vez em que querem aquilo que lhes foi negado.



Esse é o sentido também em Portugal. _'Capricho_', cá, é aquilo que se insiste em fazer sem motivo que o justifique ou a vontade que se tem de alguma coisa só porque sim. Como _'capricho_' tem um sentido negativo, _'caprichado_' não tem o mesmo sentido do Brasil nem, de resto, se usa, a não ser para significar que nos esforçámos por fazer alguma coisa bem ('_caprichou no vestuário_', por exemplo), no sentido de ter brio, portanto.


----------



## Gamen

Boa noite.
Retomando este fio,* é correto o que popus no post 8?*

João é muito *caprichoso* (pontilhoso) com os deveres escolares.
A professora dele sempre diz que os trabalhos que faz são muito *caprichados* (estão feitos com esmero e dedicação)


----------



## Ari RT

Gamen, no Brasil as duas frases estão corretas. Atenção ao usar a palavra caprichoso: tenha certeza de que o contexto induz o leitor ao entendimento que você deseja. Dizer fora de contexto que fulano é uma criança caprichosa é, no mínimo, ambíguo. Pode ser entendido como em Portugal e Espanha (insistente en sus antojos no siempre razonables). Caprichado não tem esse problema, sempre significará algo feito com esmero e atenção aos detalhes.

Zeloso é o que tem zelo, atração irrefreável, figadal. Segundo o DRAE, vem do grego para "ferver". Em espanhol se transformou em ciumento (e re/celos em inveja/ciúmes) e no Brasil em cuidadoso, com o matiz de "watch over". O "aluno zeloso" não é uma construção muito comum. Mais normal seria "zeloso de seus deveres"; "ela zela por sua reputação"; "ele tem por aquele carro um zelo enorme". "Pai zeloso" é uma construção comum, já que subentende que o zelo se dirige aos filhos. Nada de fervura, nem de inveja, nem de ciúmes.
Em Brasília, cidade onde há poucas casas e muitos prédios de apartamentos, a palavra "zelador" remete ao porteiro. No meu sudeste natal e no meu nordeste de adoção, zelador é o funcionário da limpeza com funções adicionais de realizar pequenos reparos (trocar uma lâmpada, consertar uma torneira...) que "zela" pela boa apresentação de uma instalação qualquer.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.



Ari RT said:


> Gamen, no Brasil as duas frases estão corretas. Atenção ao usar a palavra caprichoso: tenha certeza de que o contexto induz o leitor ao entendimento que você deseja. Dizer fora de contexto que fulano é uma criança caprichosa é, no mínimo, ambíguo. Pode ser entendido como em Portugal e Espanha (insistente en sus antojos no siempre razonables). Caprichado não tem esse problema, sempre significará algo feito com esmero e atenção aos detalhes.
> 
> Puedo decir en portugués "Esse aluno é muito caprichado".
> 
> Zeloso é o que tem zelo, atração irrefreável, figadal. Segundo o DRAE, vem do grego para "ferver". Em espanhol se transformou em ciumento (*e re/celos em inveja/ciúmes)* No comprendi lo marcado en color.
> e no Brasil em cuidadoso, com o matiz de "watch over".
> 
> En español nunca escuché la palabra "ciumento". ¿Existe?
> 
> O "aluno zeloso" não é uma construção muito comum. Mais normal seria "zeloso de seus deveres"; "ela zela por sua reputação"; "ele tem por aquele carro um zelo enorme". "Pai zeloso" é uma construção comum, já que subentende que o zelo se dirige aos filhos. Nada de fervura, nem de inveja, nem de ciúmes.
> Em Brasília, cidade onde há poucas casas e muitos prédios de apartamentos, a palavra "zelador" remete ao porteiro. No meu sudeste natal e no meu nordeste de adoção, zelador é o funcionário da limpeza com funções adicionais de realizar pequenos reparos (trocar uma lâmpada, consertar uma torneira...) que "zela" pela boa apresentação de uma instalação qualquer.


----------



## Ari RT

No se dice que el alumno es "caprichado". Algo (cosas, acciones) sí, puede ser caprichado. Personas son "caprichosas", es decir, actúan con "capricho". Insisto: mucho ojo en el contexto.

Tampoco he oído nunca las palabras "ciúmes" ou "ciumento" de hablantes del español (puede que existan, pero no que yo sepa). Lo que quería decir es que celos-es (ciúmes-pt) lleva todavía un pellizco de su "calentura" original. Mientras en Brasil el mismo étimo hoy se entiende como cuidado, "watch over", algo muchísimo más alejado del significado original. Pudiera haber sido más claro, desde luego.
Un saludo!


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo. Claro, no existe "ciumento" en español, pero había entendido que vos decías que existía por una frase tuya.


Ari RT said:


> *Em espanhol se transformou em ciumento* (e re/celos em inveja/ciúmes) e no Brasil em cuidadoso, com o matiz de "watch over".


----------



## Gamen

Perdón, pero no comprendo qué quieres decir aquí.



Ari RT said:


> Lo que quería decir es que celos-es (ciúmes-pt) lleva todavía un pellizco de su "calentura" original. Mientras en Brasil el mismo *étimo *hoy se entiende como cuidado, "watch over", algo muchísimo más alejado del significado original.
> 
> ¿Qué es "étimo"?
> ¿Qué palabra se entiende como "cuidado" o "watch over"?


----------



## Ari RT

Étimo
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=étimo
(Del lat. _ety̆mon,_ y este del gr. ἔτυμον, significado verdadero).
*1.* m. Raíz o vocablo de que procede otro.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Cuidado 
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=cuidado
Me refería a la acepción número 2.
*2.* m. Acción de *cuidar* (‖ asistir, guardar, conservar). _El cuidado de los enfermos, de la ropa, de la casa._
Aunque también se use en Brasil con la número 1 - que es el objeto del hilo:
*1.*m. Solicitud y atención para hacer bien algo.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo. Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------

